# how to shake a pecan tree....



## CalamityJane (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello all.

I know this isn't exactly garden-related, but I couldn't find a better category. Does anyone have a good tried-and-true method for getting those pecans in the tallest branches down? When I was a kid, I would climb the trees and jump on and shake the branches, and I can still do that, to some degree, now, but I can't get up as high as I used to. For one thing, the trees are about 45 years older and bigger.

Any ideas? Thanks.
CJ


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Unless you get up there, you'll have to wait for a cold front and heavy wind.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

We use the bumper of the truck to lightly bump the tree and knock them down. We got the idea after watching the horse bump an apple tree to knock the apples down.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Might can find a long bamboo pole or 3/4 pvc and shake them out that way. Eddie


----------



## CalamityJane (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I do have a long cane thrashing pole but it is only about 25 feet long or so; I can knock out the lower branches with it. I will probably try using my truck. I am going to try the idea of gently bumping the tree with it. These pecans are just ready to fall so that might do it. I can also stand on top of the truck and use the pole to reach some higher branches. 

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

CalamityJane said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do have a long cane thrashing pole but it is only about 25 feet long or so; I can knock out the lower branches with it. I will probably try using my truck. I am going to try the idea of gently bumping the tree with it. These pecans are just ready to fall so that might do it. I can also stand on top of the truck and use the pole to reach some higher branches.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions.


Don't use the truck! You will crush areas of the cambian layer under the bark and this will stress the tree. If it's a big tree you'll have to bump it pretty hard to get the limbs to shake enough to cause the nuts to drop. If you value that tree treat it kindly. 
I use a weighted string and toss it over the high limbs and then attach a soft rope to the string and pull on it until the rope is over the limb. I then grab both ends of the rope and pull on it to get the limb to bounce up and down, this shakes quit a few of the nuts loose and the ones on the limbs that I can't reach I leave for the wild critters.


----------



## CalamityJane (Oct 27, 2006)

Manny said:


> Don't use the truck! You will crush areas of the cambian layer under the bark and this will stress the tree. If it's a big tree you'll have to bump it pretty hard to get the limbs to shake enough to cause the nuts to drop. If you value that tree treat it kindly.
> I use a weighted string and toss it over the high limbs and then attach a soft rope to the string and pull on it until the rope is over the limb. I then grab both ends of the rope and pull on it to get the limb to bounce up and down, this shakes quit a few of the nuts loose and the ones on the limbs that I can't reach I leave for the wild critters.


Thanks Manny, for this. I like your suggestion of the weighted string; I will definitely try that. 
CJ


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

we always used a long cane pole...

~C~


----------



## annabella1 (Feb 11, 2003)

We would use the truck but we would always wrap a mattress around the trunk of the tree at the level the truck would bump. We would also lay a sheet on the ground so it would be easier to pick up the nuts. In professional groves they have a machine that grabs the tree and shakes it.


----------

